# G Shay or Climax track?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm wondering how to run a Shay or Climax which I presume run on narrow guage track? Can a third rail be added inside standard G track to run both?


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

Real world Shays, Climaxes, and Heislers were built in almost every gauge including standard. 

If you are trying to model a G-Scale Standard gauge with a narrow gauge shay, then yes you add a third rail to make the track multi-gauged. Sunset Valley sells prebuilt multi-gauge track. If you are talking about the Bachmann shays, then no, you just use any G-Scale track. Anything labeled G-Scale will run on G-Scale track.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

The Shay and Climax run on the available "G-Gauge" track; no need for a third rail.









 
Russ


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Now this should be an interesting thread.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

You really need the basics of G gauge track and the various scales that use the track. Here is a visual aid from scottychaos The key is, the engines change, the track does not.













Nick


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Capn'nBill. 

You can buy ready made three rail track and turnouts. 
45mm & 32mm gauge combined.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Snoq Pass on 01/12/2009 8:43 PM
Shays, Climaxes, and Hislers were built in almost every gauge including standard. If you are trying to model a G-Scale Standard gauge with a narrow gauge shay (of a different scale), then yes you add a third rail to make the track multi-gauged (Sunset Valley Railroad sells multi-gauge track). If you are talking about the Bachmann shays, then no, you just use any G-Scale track. 




What you talkin' 'bout Willis?


Don't confuse the poor man!

-Brian


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

altterrain, "What you talkin' 'bout Willis?" Who in the world is Willis? 
altterrain, "Don't confuse the poor man!" Well sorry for trying to help him....


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

Gentlemen;

Play nice. That means NO personal attacks.

Jim Francis, Moderator


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It seems that Bill may be thinking that a narrow gauge loco needs different track.. 

I suggest you start here: in G scale, as different from other scales... the track stays the same, and people use different scales on the same track. This is typical (there are variations). So using 45mm track for standard gauge, you wind up running 1:32 to be accurate.... if you us 45mm track for narrow gauge, your scale winds up being 1:20.3. There are other scales applied to 45mm track, but these 2 combinations are the most accurate common ones. 

So if you walk into a hobby shop and buy a Bachmann K27, which is a model of a narrow gauge mikado, you get something that runs on 45mm track but is scaled 1:20.3... now go into another hobby shop and buy an MTH Hudson, it will run on 45mm gauge track, but it's a standard gauge loco, and the scale is 1:32. 

Very weird if you are coming from another scale, hence, my guess at your confusion. 

I hope that helps. 

Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Assuming 45 mm gauge track is correct for 1:32nd scale standard gauge, 32mm Gauge is about 3' narrow gauge in 1:32. 

More exactly, if you model 1:29 scale mainline on 45 mm gauge track, then 32mm is almost exactly 3' gauge narrow gauge. 

If you use 45 mm gauge tracks to represent 3' narrow gauge in 1:20.3 scale, 32 mm gauge track is almost correct for 2' narrow gauge in 1:20.3 scale. 

You pay your money, you make your choice.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone considering building a small 10 ton Shay any scale live steam or sparkie should check out my post on the live steam section of this forum. 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...rumid/11/postid/73850/view/topic/Default.aspx 

I am building in 7/8ths scale the Mapleton Tramway Shays that ran down under on 2' track, but the plans in "Steam in the Garden" are 7/8ths scale with full size dimensions so any scale can use them. 

My shop work and steam ramblings can be seen at: 
http://www.7-8ths.info/index.php?board=108.0 

Cheers 
Dan Rowe 
Dripping Springs TX


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

I probably should have been clearer, but as I pondered the question, other facts got in the way. First, yes, I'm coming from N guage! I'm just getting started in G and, in fact, awaiting delivery of my first box of USA G track. I was interested in the Bachmann Shay, then I got to reading some other posts about the earlier Bachmann Shays needing metal trucks. Then, I read one fellow's comments about the reliability of his Climax. So, I wondered if the Bachmann Shay needed some narrow guage track-other than standard G, and/or would a Climax be a better runner-and the same question on the track.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thet diagram above by Scottychaos should be all the explanation anyone needs to get the scale/gauge "thing" correct once and for all. The best I've seen.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Cap'nBill. 
Short answer. 
All Bachmann locos run on regular 45mm #1 Gauge track. 
Early run Shays may need to have the trucks replaced. 
The last run of two truck Shays had metal trucks and run very well. 
The first run Climaxi had a problem with the fixed drive shafts binding. This is easily fixed by replacing the rear drive shaft with a Bachmann supplied slip drive. 

They both run well. 
The Shay does have chuff timer contacts. 
The Climax does *not* have useable chuff timer contacts.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

One track - Many Scales 

As long as they are all "G" gauge, all run equally well on "G" 45mm track. 

What Tony says is right, get the latest version Shay and you should be good to go, the Climax is nice but as they have all sold out the production run, any you find now will be used, and likely your buying someone elses problem. Theres a outside chance Bachmann may be reissueing the Climax later this year, if so it should also have the upgraded drive the current Shay has. I'd go for the new Shay if I had the coin.


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

Bachmann still makes the two and three truck Shay. They should both have metal trucks. They stopped production of the Climax and you must check around for a used one. They were all made with plastic trucks. I haven't heard or seen anything in print about Bachmann re-introducing the Climax but there is always the possibility. Bachmann also makes a Heisler if you are interested in geared locomotives. All of the Shays and the Heisler are scaled to 1:20.3 and represent 3' narrow gauge engines. 

Big John


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Snoq Pass on 01/12/2009 9:35 PM
altterrain, "What you talkin' 'bout Willis?" Who in the world is Willis? 
altterrain, "Don't confuse the poor man!" Well sorry for trying to help him.... What have you contributed to this thread that is actually helpful?











popular 80's catch phrase from "Diff'rent Strokes" 


You lost me Snoq talking about dual guage track and all. Begineers forum here. Simple answers are best.

-Brian


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm, I had a grasp on dual gauge track at about the age of 5, but then I had an example in front of me at that time. 

Monterrey eh? Welcome to the TN fold. There are a few of up/down I40.....


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Dont forget that Accucraft is throwing in the mix "1n3" 1/32 scale 3' narrow gauge. custom track to follow. I thinks its crazy another scale. Too many hands in the cookie jar for them. 

The sight is not yet updated yet with 1n3 but here is their first offering, of course without the track unless it runs on S scale will be of no use. It is not going to run on standard 32mil track 

http://svrronline.com/Locomotives_New_AC_1n3.html


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Cap'nBill on 01/13/2009 3:51 PM I probably should have been clearer, but as I pondered the question, other facts got in the way. First, yes, I'm coming from N guage! I'm just getting started in G and, in fact, awaiting delivery of my first box of USA G track. I was interested in the Bachmann Shay, then I got to reading some other posts about the earlier Bachmann Shays needing metal trucks. Then, I read one fellow's comments about the reliability of his Climax. So, I wondered if the Bachmann Shay needed some narrow guage track-other than standard G, and/or would a Climax be a better runner-and the same question on the track. 


Sir - my Bachmann Climax is a gem, and I think that in all probablilty you will never see them produced again. If you CAN find one, snap it up. Over here in UK, where geared locomotives are virtually unheard of among the general population, even train fans, any of the Bachmann geared locos is a certain conversation starter at a show and tell, but the Climax just beats all. Mine is based on the identical class of locomotive on display at the British Columbia Forest Discovery Centre, Cowichan, Vancouver Island - http://www.bcforestmuseum.com

It has so far amassed over 300 hours running on demonstration days at shows and our nearby USAF grade school, where we hold a come-and-run at the end of the summer semester for the youngsters and their keepers.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Well, Sir, right or wrong, I did grab one-a Climax, and am anxiously awaiting its arrival! The more pics I look at of the geared steamers, the better I like 'em. Kind of like they're so ugly, they're beautiful!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By nkelsey on 01/12/2009 9:05 PM
You really need the basics of G gauge track and the various scales that use the track. Here is a visual aid from scottychaos The key is, the engines change, the track does not.













Nick 

*Tks Nick for posting this .... I made a copy of it for our train building work shop..Tks again Noel*


----------

